# Paternity leave (Elternzeit) during probation period (probezeit) in Germany



## a.toni

Dear Forum,

I will be a father just after 10 weeks and would like to take paternity leave. 

However, I am still in my probation period (4th month) and a little scared that I may be dismissed if I ask for paternity leave. The end of my probation period (July 31) and the due date for our baby (July 27) are almost exactly the same. By the time I come back from Elternzeit, my probation will end.

My question is: Will my job be safe if I apply for Elternzeit exactly 7 weeks prior? Can I be dismissed within these 7 weeks? 

Thank you very much for your time and advice!

Alex


----------



## Neo91

Hi Alex,

I am more or less in a similar situation to yours. I will be 4 months into my probation (in Germany) when my wife's due date arrives. Did you know if the job loss protection also applies to the Husbands of the pregnant women, here in Germany ( even if while in probation?)

Thanks
Neo


----------

